
Blazor Toast Notifications Using Only C#, HTML and CSS - csainty
https://codedaze.io/blazor-toast-notifications-using-only-csharp-html-css/
======
rcarmo
I like the _idea_ of it, but watching one of the Blazor sample sites pull down
1.65MB of mono.wasm_plus_ nearly two megabytes of DLLs (from mscorlib.dll,
System.Core.dll) is... sobering.

(Just go over to
[https://blazor.net/community.html](https://blazor.net/community.html), pick a
demo and fire up your web inspector of choice)

For this to be practical, it needs a lot of trimming down, and I'm not sure
how viable it is to do AOT and go through all the assemblies to do branch
pruning before generating a cut-down WASM.

I do see a lot of appeal for enterprise scenarios and code reuse, and I guess
there is a lot of potential there.

~~~
sharpercoder
Since I presume these asm-compiled .NET BCL binaries are largely immutable, I
think they can be cached aggressively. This means that the initial cost of
downloading them may be high, but it browsers would support some kind of
hashed asm library caching, this cost would be mostly one-off actions.

~~~
jrs95
We're also going to have widespread gigabit fiber and 5G soon, probably prior
to significant adoption of technologies like this. So even if there is a
period of time where these optimizations don't exist yet, rapidly improving
internet speeds will help mitigate some of it as well.

------
binarynate
The Hanselminutes podcast featured a really interesting episode on Blazor
earlier this year:

[https://radiopublic.com/hanselminutes-fresh-talk-and-tec-
Wzn...](https://radiopublic.com/hanselminutes-fresh-talk-and-tec-
WznErN/ep/s1!dac62)

One of the things that surprised me is that Blazor doesn't compile the app
code to WASM; it actually runs a WASM build of the CLR in the browser, which
is used to interpret regular .NET DLLs sent from the server.

~~~
pjmlp
For the time being.

In the future, .NET Native or CoreRT will target WebAssembly as well, the work
for it is already ongoing.

------
polskibus
It reminds me of asp net webforms.

------
xrd
This looks cool, even though I have never used .NET. Rust seems like something
that a lot of people are using to compile into web assembly. It would be
fascinating to see what alternatives there are here to those two and how they
all compare. Go?

~~~
k__
I'm especially interested in the size of C#, Java and Go solutions that
compile to WASM.

~~~
mattferderer
They're going to be large for a while. In time they'll shrink down to
something more reasonable.

~~~
pjmlp
Specially since both support linkers and future WebAssembly improvements will
reduce the runtime requirements.

